# #IMPROOF Presents Karen Lee



## Alex (16/9/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

Alex said:


>



awesome video and awesome find @Alex 
well done to Karen Lee too. thats an awesome story and motivation for the rest of us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (16/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> awesome video and awesome find @Alex
> well done to Karen Lee too. thats an awesome story and motivation for the rest of us


 
Thank you @Marzuq, I thought the same.


----------



## zadiac (16/9/14)

That is a great video. Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (16/9/14)

Awesome Alex!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/9/14)

Great motivational video @Alex

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (16/9/14)

We all should make videos like that and upload them. The more people that do that, the more awareness of how good vaping is.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/14)

zadiac said:


> We all should make videos like that and upload them. The more people that do that, the more awareness of how good vaping is.


 
I could not agree more! If my daughter was here right now (I need her to hold the iPhone) I would make such a video... and I will be doing exactly that in the next few days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (16/9/14)

Great Vid @Alex !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/9/14)

How cool is this Taanie  and her gear....siiijjjarrra! Awesome find @Alex , thanks mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (17/9/14)

Great Video thanks @Alex 

Lol 
I think I finally saw in this video someone that has more Vape stuff than Mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

